# Barrister warns of dangers of personal insolvency act



## Time (26 Mar 2013)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2013/0325/378253-personal-insolvency/



> A barrister has advised those applying for a deal on their debt to ensure they receive sound legal advice before taking action.
> Barrister Brian Walker, who specialises in company, insolvency and bankruptcy law, said there could be serious consequences if an application fails.
> Guidelines setting out the living standards for people getting a deal on their debt under the new Personal Insolvency Act are expected to be outlined after Easter.
> Mr Walker said those applying should consult, free of charge, with an organisation such as the Phoenix Project or New Beginning to ensure they receive the best possible advice.
> ...


----------



## Time (26 Mar 2013)

The reason why creditors rarely bankrupt anyone of no means is that they must pay all the costs of the bankruptcy. If the bankrupt has nowt the courts and OR must still be paid.


----------

